
Show HN: A little eye-candy for the terminal (in Go) - arsham
https://github.com/arsham/figurine
======
ktpsns
We called this ASCII art and figlet when we were young. These keywords appear
nowhere in the Git repository.

~~~
web007
figlet + lolcat = figurine

I'm interested in the rainbow library (which does reference figlet
[https://github.com/arsham/rainbow/blob/master/README.md#see-...](https://github.com/arsham/rainbow/blob/master/README.md#see-
also)), but only to see if it's any faster than the painfully slow Ruby
implementation of lolcat.

~~~
arsham
Well, the name came out of nowhere (sorry!). As for comparison with ruby, all
I can say is figurine is a single binary, whereas ruby's lolcat requires
ruby's VM.

There are a couple of benchmarks and you can run them with: $ go test -bench=.

------
gerdesj
I love this sort of thing. Yes, as remarked by probably everyone here over the
age of 40, we have had loads of terminal shiny stuff for decades. However,
here we see the tradition continue at least one or two human generations later
and in a modern programming language.

It's funny that despite the fact that GUIs with mice, menus and things have
been around for a bloody long time: you can't beat a terminal prompt for many
tasks. Mind you my terminals these days looks rather better than the twinax
connected beasts of yesteryear that I looked after. I don't remember
transparency options on those.

Have a look at
[https://github.com/nojhan/liquidprompt](https://github.com/nojhan/liquidprompt)
for more eye-candy for your prompt - it does look rather good and I've been
using it on one machine for at least a year with no snags. However that
project may be needing an active developer judging by the last commit and
Issues.

~~~
aroch
I'd recommend spaceship prompt if you want an actively maintained prompt with
similar features.

[https://github.com/denysdovhan/spaceship-
prompt](https://github.com/denysdovhan/spaceship-prompt)

~~~
ktpsns
Wow, it is interesting how this project ties together the devops environment
with the user interface. I feel this is higly domain dependent: As soon as I
install this on my cluster system where
[http://modules.sourceforge.net/](http://modules.sourceforge.net/) is commonly
used, it doesn't help me any more. Same with my home brewn environment based
build system for my C++ project. Obviously, the spaceship-prompt needs support
to be built for such environments.

This does not reduce the enormous efforts of the author to include all the
different ecosystems, thought.

------
jimpudar
Nice work! Would be good to add a CLI option for specifying a font.

~~~
arsham
Thanks! Please create an issue and specify your requirements and I will add
them.

~~~
arsham
Thanks for the suggestion, done!

------
Gaelan
Occasionally this outputs F'DK'M instead of GAELAN for me. Maybe an issue with
some of the fonts?

~~~
kkwteh
Looks like an off by one error. I'm seeing this error as well for some of the
fonts.

------
piahoo
quite funny. check lolcat if you are intrested:
[https://github.com/busyloop/lolcat](https://github.com/busyloop/lolcat)

------
hestefisk
Would like ability to pipe cow-say into it (or any random set of strings) on
which it will then just add the colour effect.

~~~
arsham
You can pipe the cow-say to this program:
[https://github.com/arsham/rainbow](https://github.com/arsham/rainbow) Is that
what you're after?

------
doyoulikeworms
This pleasantly reminds me of faders for chat programs like AIM :)

